# highlights for black hair



## zlatan0101 (Feb 6, 2016)

hi

i am male, have indian  black hair. If I want hair color like the one that's attached in the photo( specially the upper part hair), what exact dye color do i have to use?i havent dyed my hair before. Do I need to bleach my hair before dying?

thank you


----------



## Haya (Mar 7, 2016)

i advice you to not use bleach your hair because it will mess up  your hair and i think this color will suit you 

Good luck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

